# Beta vs 2 1.5" piranha's



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

is it even good for the piranha's?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

no prolly not

hell id watch out there, at 1.5" those piranhas might be at danger with a betta, bettas can be hella mean SOB's


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> is it even good for the piranha's?
> [snapback]1162465[/snapback]​


i dont know, good question










do it with caution, bettas can be mean and might hurt you small pygos


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i did a betta when my pygos were that small, he was a coward and swam away, they got him pretty soon!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Tibs said:


> no prolly not
> 
> hell id watch out there, at 1.5" those piranhas might be at danger with a betta, bettas can be hella mean SOB's
> [snapback]1162476[/snapback]​


my bad haha i thought mine were 1.5 till i looked at them closer, they are about 2.5 to 3" now.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > no prolly not
> ...


in that case they should be able to kill that betta


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > no prolly not
> ...


how do you not know the exact size, don't you stare at the tank like the rest of us.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> Dawgz said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


lol exactly, 1.5" and 3" are a HUGE difference


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

here it is, i was doing a Complete Water change and i had them out for 4 mins or watever and got a ruler next to the bowl....and, they are both 3inches.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> here it is, i was doing a Complete Water change and i had them out for 4 mins or watever and got a ruler next to the bowl....and, they are both 3inches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did a complete water change?!







Dude, your tank is gonna go through a cycle again, that could hurt or even kill your p's...you shouldn't do a complete water change.


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

Well duh! Of course its gonna kill your betta, its big!


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

30% max water change only!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i have a small tank right now, its a 20 gallon, im gonna get a 55 in two months or so, so every other week or watever i do a Complete water change cause there is piranha "waste" on the rocks\floor, how else do you get rid of it except for sypon or watever that is, i have a water filter but it doesnt get rida the "waste" on the floor". Ive been doing this for my cichlids when i had them and nothing happened..i dono, theres no other way tho.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

man just get a syphon and suck it out, you cannot do 100% water changes, your tank will NEVER cycle, plus i hope you add some sort if declor to that water before you put the fish back in, plus netting fish is verry stressfull for them and is hard on there slime coat.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Get a syphon or even a python works for me, if the waste is small enough. I even use a net for the bigger stuff like left over frozen food, which you shouldn't leave in there for longer then 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i never have left over food, never, they devour everything, its just that they leave waste that builds up u know, and for such a small tank right now, doing a 30% water change didnt make sense to me, but i guess that whole cycle thing makes sense. once i get the new tank, im gonna have to get a sypon or python or watever the store has.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

it doesnt take a complete water change to siphon out the crap


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

i do a 25% water change every week. For breeding and dirty ass fish purposes. I would never do a full water change. You will start the cycle all over again. Like everyone else has already stated. Dont worry I had to learn he hard way too when I first started out.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i left a betta in there for an hour and they didnt even do anything to him, eh...


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

Your fishes are probably still getting used to their environment in that one hour.

Relax, your beta will be gone by tomorrow. Unless he is one of the lucky ones who survive for a week.. I've had a couple of those experiences with my feeders.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

so i tried agian today, didnt feed the piranha for 24 hours, and they totally Ripped the CR*P outa the betta, it was too fast to film, after they were done, the bigger one Swam around with the betta's head in its mouth for a while...they ate everything, didnt even spare a single piece.



















it was an awsome site of seeing how they attack their prey, but in the end i felt really bad about feeding the betta, so this mite be the last time they get live food for a while.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> it was an awsome site of seeing how they attack their prey, but in the end i felt really bad about feeding the betta, so this mite be the last time they get live food for a while


well im happy it was over quickly, and glad to hear

your not gonna do live feeding for awhile, it really is

unneccary and could introduce a disease to your tank.

not that there is anything wrong with it but its best

to use prepared frozen foods in my opinion.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> > it was an awsome site of seeing how they attack their prey, but in the end i felt really bad about feeding the betta, so this mite be the last time they get live food for a while
> 
> 
> well im happy it was over quickly, and glad to hear
> ...


i agree i never feed my p's live food sh*t my p's eat better then i do with the variety of foods they have in there diet


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

dood said:


> 30% max water change only!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly. If you know what you are doing you can easily do double that. It's all about matching up parameters.

And any size water change wont effect your cycle as long as your biomedia stays damp while you are doing the change, and you parameters are close for the water going back in.

I have done emergency 100% changes on a few non p tanks with no ill effects.


----------



## jimi438 (Sep 19, 2006)

Little Waffen said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > > it was an awsome site of seeing how they attack their prey, but in the end i felt really bad about feeding the betta, so this mite be the last time they get live food for a while
> ...


 i think we all feel the same way our ps eat better then we do. i wouldnt have it any other way though.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

this thread is really really old.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

yes it is realllllllly old...when dawgz was a noob


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol wth, who bumped this thread up lol....my n00bish days..


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> lol wth, who bumped this thread up lol....my n00bish days..


Hahahaha I thought this was a new thread.I was about to call b.s he knows better then that,he's just yankin you chains.heh


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:rasp: noobish days


----------

